# How does your club name itself ?



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Feb 2017)

Just curious. My first was a Roads Club, then an 'RC' that nobody quite knew whether it stood for Road Club or Recreation Club, then a conventional CTC offshoot Road Club, currently a Cycling Club.


----------



## mjr (18 Feb 2017)

It's a BUG, but according current conventions, that's wrong because it's for a borough and Bike User Groups are meant to be centred on workplaces. Oh well, do different, as they say nearby!

That said, I think Stourbug are similar.


----------



## oldroadman (18 Feb 2017)

Names have all kinds of origins. The Bath Road Club for instance has nothing to do with Bath and everything to do with the road from London going west (the A4) which was a famous time trialling route last century. Obvious ones are like Kirkby CC (area of Liverpool), CC whatever. Some are even named after the place where they were founded, like Archer Road Club (apparently founded in a bike shop in Archer Road, Bayswater, London. The road is now not in existence in London W2, at least not on Google. There's one in SE25). then there are the "different" names. Shop "teams" a good example. Let 'em imagine they are quasi pros, no harm dreaming I suppose. Reality bites when the racing starts! I started in a RC/CC based on a town name. Probably going back to it as old age creeps on.... The bottom line is that providing people are riding and racing, all is good.


----------



## oldroadman (18 Feb 2017)

In fact the sun is starting to appear and it's just about 10c, so off out in 10 minutes. Spring's coming!


----------



## Ian H (18 Feb 2017)

I like 'Velo Club' and the old 'Road Club'—gives a sense of history. 'Wheelers' is another one.


----------



## midlife (18 Feb 2017)

Not to self to work out why my old club "Hull Thursday Road Club" was so named....

Shaun


----------



## Ian H (18 Feb 2017)

oldroadman said:


> Names have all kinds of origins. The Bath Road Club for instance has nothing to do with Bath and everything to do with the road from London going west (the A4) which was a famous time trialling route last century. ...



North Devon CC were until recently Barnstaple Imperial Wheelers—named because they met at the Imperial Hotel there. CS Dynamo are determinedly non-geographic, but based in Exmouth.


----------



## Sharky (18 Feb 2017)

I think that the origin of "Road Club" stems from clubs that rode/raced on the roads, rather than on the track. Might have originated in the days pre cars.


----------



## Firestorm (18 Feb 2017)

I haven't been in a club, but my family were years ago.
My grandparents met when they Rode for Rosslyn Ladies and University, both CC,s . Mum was in the Buccanneers and Dad the Penguin , again CC,s.
The Buccs merged with Rapier in the 70,s to form Redbridge CC


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Feb 2017)

We are the Belles on Bikes, says it all


----------



## Bollo (19 Feb 2017)

Velo Club Venta. The Venta comes from Winchester's roman name 'Venta Belgarum', with Venta translated variously as meeting place, town or market. My guess is that it was picked for the symmetry of VCV. 

The kit is quite cool as well IMO - a stylised round table.


----------



## iandg (19 Feb 2017)

Hebridean Cycle Club

Over the years I've been a member of:
Stafford Road Club
Velo Club Europa
Halesowen Cycling and Athletic Club
Walsall Roads Cycling Club


----------



## CanucksTraveller (19 Feb 2017)

The only club that would have me was Seamons CC of Manchester (back in my late teens). So called for Seamons Moss, an area of land near Oldfield Brow in Altrincham, where the club was founded in the Community Centre.


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Feb 2017)

Pat "5mph" said:


> We are the Belles on Bikes, says it all


Do they have a kit?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Feb 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Do they have a kit?


Some have been known to carry a knitting kit on the ride 
This not a joke btw.


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Feb 2017)

not as an offensive weapon I hope.

A pic would be nice - or possibly worrying.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Feb 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> not as an offensive weapon I hope.
> 
> A pic would be nice - or possibly worrying.


Got a really lovely picture of one of the girls knitting on a field during a ride break.
Cannot put it up as she is not a CChatter, don't have permission, sorry.


----------



## Ian H (19 Feb 2017)

Bollo said:


> Velo Club Venta. The Venta comes from Winchester's roman name 'Venta Belgarum', with Venta translated variously as meeting place, town or market. My guess is that it was picked for the symmetry of VCV.



Malden & District CC is MADCC. Then there's CCCC (Cheltenham & County). Cardiff Ajax spawned a rival named Cardiff Just-in-Front (JIF).

I'm certain there are others.


----------



## Tommy2 (19 Feb 2017)

Don't forget Tri Clubs


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Feb 2017)

Ian H said:


> Cardiff Ajax spawned a rival named Cardiff Just-in-Front (JIF).


Was going to ask if there were any particularly funny/witty ones but that maybe takes the prize.

Kinda reminds me of the possibly apocryphal tale of a shop with the tagline "second to none" which awoke one morning to find a shop next door had called itself "none".


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Feb 2017)

Does the San Fairy Ann club still exist ? (ca ne fait rien)


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Feb 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Does the San Fairy Ann club still exist ? (ca ne fait rien)


Yup
http://sanfairyanncc.co.uk/


----------



## oldroadman (20 Feb 2017)

Sharky said:


> I think that the origin of "Road Club" stems from clubs that rode/raced on the roads, rather than on the track. Might have originated in the days pre cars.


Some are, true enough. Then there was a wonderfully named club (if it still exists) Redditch Road and Path CC. The "path" in this sense is track racing.
Other "road clubs" are simply named after a road they frequented or where they were founded/first met. Archer Road Club is one of these - doing a bit of digging there used to be (about 90 years ago) a Bayswater Wheelers, and it looks like Archer RC was a separated group from them. What's great is the variety of names associated with history, much more interesting than all these "teams", cycling needs identity and what better than a town/city name. Nice modern one - London Dynamo (aka Richmond Park Racers...).


----------



## oldroadman (20 Feb 2017)

There used to be a great Roman based name. Velo Club Noviomagus. Roman name for Chichester, club based on the Sussex/Hampshire border. Long gone, sadly (I think). And there's always VC St Raphael, based in south of England and named for a town in south of France, stretching the link a bit there!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Feb 2017)

wicker man said:


> Hebridean Cycle Club
> 
> Over the years I've been a member of:
> Stafford Road Club
> ...


Your mention of Walsall Roads reminds me of Beacon Roads too. So that's Shirley, Walsall and Beacon all using 'Roads' rather than 'Road'. Was this just a Birmingham thing I wonder ?


----------



## Bollo (21 Feb 2017)

oldroadman said:


> There used to be a great Roman based name. Velo Club Noviomagus. Roman name for Chichester, club based on the Sussex/Hampshire border. Long gone, sadly (I think). And there's always VC St Raphael, based in south of England and named for a town in south of France, stretching the link a bit there!


Shifting OT slightly, the 'big' club in these part is Sotonia, based in Southampton. I'd always assumed that 'Soton' was some ancient roman name for Southampton, but it turns out to have been a relatively recent invention claimed by the local rag. Sotonia is just a made-up extension of a made up word. 'Soton' is also unusual is that I've never heard anyone speak it but it's common on signs and not unusual in print.


----------



## Ian H (21 Feb 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Your mention of Walsall Roads reminds me of Beacon Roads too. So that's Shirley, Walsall and Beacon all using 'Roads' rather than 'Road'. Was this just a Birmingham thing I wonder ?


VC167 are named after a road: the A167.


----------



## mjr (21 Feb 2017)

Bollo said:


> I'd always assumed that 'Soton' was some ancient roman name for Southampton, but it turns out to have been a relatively recent invention claimed by the local rag.


They've rather an overinflated opinion of themselves: I'm sure I've seen it written as So'ton as often and I'm sure that newspaper didn't invent the concept of apostrophes. They may have been among the first to forget the apostrophe in that case, but it's not that unusual for a newspaper to be confused about punctuation, or to omit it from headlines as a style point.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Feb 2017)

^ That reminds me of the local rugby club where I grew up, formed for the old pupils of Solihull School they called themselves the Old Silhillians.


----------



## Dec66 (21 Feb 2017)

My nearest club is The Old Portlians. I thought it was an in-joke about the age and physiques of the members. 

I jest, of course, they have lots of excellent, well honed riders.

The actual origin is better than the lame pun, they were an athletic club for the old boys of Portland Road School in South Norwood. Founded in 1921 and became a dedicated CC in 1940. They'd be one of the two clubs I'd like to join, if I ever had weekends to myself.


----------



## oldroadman (21 Feb 2017)

Bollo said:


> Shifting OT slightly, the 'big' club in these part is Sotonia, based in Southampton. I'd always assumed that 'Soton' was some ancient roman name for Southampton, but it turns out to have been a relatively recent invention claimed by the local rag. Sotonia is just a made-up extension of a made up word. 'Soton' is also unusual is that I've never heard anyone speak it but it's common on signs and not unusual in print.


Soton is just an abbreviation on some signs. It is a contraction of So'ton, which is a (not very good) contraction of Southampton. The Romans may have been near the place but not named it?


----------



## jarlrmai (21 Feb 2017)

Our club is named for a local legendary rider and bike shop owner.


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Feb 2017)

jarlrmai said:


> Our club is named for a local legendary rider and bike shop owner.


Well do name and honour him/her.


----------



## jarlrmai (22 Feb 2017)

Harry Middleton Cycling Club

Not the most prolific but a local legend.

http://www.hmiddletoncc.co.uk/about/harry-middleton


----------



## Randomnerd (22 Feb 2017)

York Rouleurs. Pretentious, moi?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Feb 2017)

Amazed that there appears to be so few Road Clubs these days.


----------



## Dec66 (22 Feb 2017)

How does the nomenclature work?

CC - cycling club - encompasses road, track and mud plugging?
RC - road club - mud pluggers not catered for?
VC - velo club - as above, but for people who like to use French terminology on the ride? Do they also wear Breton jerseys and berets, drape onions across the bars, and smoke Gauloises atop challenging climbs as they admire the vistas? 

(Not mentioned Tri clubs, anyone ruining a good bike ride with swimming and running is obviously a deviant)


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Feb 2017)

Dec66 said:


> How does the nomenclature work?
> 
> CC - cycling club - encompasses road, track and mud plugging?
> RC - road club - mud pluggers not catered for?
> ...


Most clubs have been around for many decades, often since before the War, in some cases since before the Great War. In most cases their names are not indicative of their modern day spread of activities. And not forgetting that several of today's 'specialisms' were simply general things that you did on your one do-it-all standard bike in those days. Mud plugging as you put it wasn't invented by mountain bikers.


----------



## Haitch (23 Feb 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Was this just a Birmingham thing I wonder ?



No, my mum and dad were in Hyde Roads (north Cheshire). I'm in Toerfietsvereniging Snel Verzet Hoogland (Cycle touring club Fast Gear Hoogland).


----------



## jarlrmai (23 Feb 2017)

Our club has everyone from kids learning to ride, kids racing, old roadie farts (me), MTB guys, cross guys, triathletes, TT'ers and racers in most categories including elite. it's a pretty big club so there's always someone to ride with.


----------



## oldroadman (23 Feb 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Most clubs have been around for many decades, often since before the War, in some cases since before the Great War. In most cases their names are not indicative of their modern day spread of activities. And not forgetting that several of today's 'specialisms' were simply general things that you did on your one do-it-all standard bike in those days. Mud plugging as you put it wasn't invented by mountain bikers.


Winter (and summer) off road riding was simply called "rough stuff", and rough, muddy, fall offy, it was. And great fun. Winter mudguards compulsory too. None of this pretend racer nonsense in December and January!


----------



## SirDickieBird (8 Aug 2017)

woodenspoons said:


> York Rouleurs. Pretentious, moi?



Reminds me of this...

"My name is Fin, which means it's very hard for me to end emails without sounding pretentious."- Fin Taylor (2014)

Sorry, can't contribute more positively than that to this thread...


----------



## HLaB (11 Aug 2017)

Nothing too radical with my clubs, my old one was the Edinburgh Road Club and my current ones are Cycling Clubs (CCs)..


----------



## hepburn (19 Aug 2017)

Years ago (I'm talking 1930s here) my grandad was a member of the Vegetarian Cycling Club (that might not be the exact name, I would have to check with my dad who I'm sure has some of the club badges somewhere). This was in the days when you were thought really odd for not eating meat. He was a prolific cyclist though and during the war cycled from SE London to Carlisle to visit my uncle who had been evacuated there.


----------



## byegad (19 Aug 2017)

The local club here is the Ferryhill Wheelers. I see them out regularly and some even speak when I say good morning as we pass in opposite directions!


----------



## Sharky (20 Aug 2017)

hepburn said:


> Years ago (I'm talking 1930s here) my grandad was a member of the Vegetarian Cycling Club (that might not be the exact name, I would have to check with my dad who I'm sure has some of the club badges somewhere). This was in the days when you were thought really odd for not eating meat. He was a prolific cyclist though and during the war cycled from SE London to Carlisle to visit my uncle who had been evacuated there.


Might have been the Vegetarian C & AC Club?

https://vegetariancac.org/


----------

